# Concentrated canberry juice Best by Nov 2017



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A few years back, the wife was working at a church food pantry and one of the items was concentrated Cranberry juice..NOBODY wanted it and it went weeks without being taken so we brought it home.. now I was reorganizing and it is best by Nov 2017 over 4 years past.... I am going to open one and smell it, and then make a batch and give it to the youngest kid (joke). I will try it.
It looks good, none of the bottle are bugling, the caps do not look stretched. I have 2 cases of it

any bets on how it tastes


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

No but get some vodka, a couple of limes and club soda and lets have a fiesta.

Godspeed


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Definetly you want to add vodka, to kill off any bacteria.


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

Expiration dates are only a guarantee of freshness by the manufacturer. I pay them no mind. Pasteurized and canned goods are viable forever! Some do go bad or putrefy, but I assure you, you'll know as soon as you open it! I ate a can of Progresso potato and bacon soup yesterday that expired in 2017, it tasted fine and I'm still alive to tell the tale.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

paraquack said:


> Definetly you want to add vodka, to kill off any bacteria.


Safety first.

I forgot the crushed ice.

Godspeed


----------

